# Home Improvement Contracts



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Hello,
I been searching the net to no avail for information on what is legal and not legal in a home improvement contract in the state of Pennsylvania. Does anyone have knowledge of a site for this? My state's consumer protection was of no help.
One of the things of interest to me is there a limit on a deposit that a contractor can legally ask for? I have seen recommendations of no more then 30% of the total costs of the job.
Some contracts are written to say that the homeowner cannot interfere with the workers. I did not like that at all but signed anyway because I thought I was hiring a contractor that uses skilled workers. I had to file a complaint on 3 of the four workers.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

rjordan392 said:


> ...Some contracts are written to say that the homeowner cannot interfere with the workers. I did not like that at all but signed anyway because I thought I was hiring a contractor that uses skilled workers. I had to file a complaint on 3 of the four workers.


FWIW: We have that in our contracts as well. 

Aside from your inquiry of Pennysylvania contract law....
This is the point of why the wording is in our contracts (and it is legal):
Our workers work for us. They are all highly skilled and experienced workers. They take their orders and their corrections from the company foreman or the company owners.
They are our employees, not the home owners. They have assigned work each day, and they know what they are doing.
If the home owner has a major issue, question, concern, request, or other, they are to bring it to the attention of the site foreman or one of the owners of the company, not the workers (That is also in our contracts). 
Doing otherwise WILL, for a fact.... create work delays, confusion, possible injuries, and mistakes, among other problems. 
In addition, our workers do not like having Home owners watch them, ask questions, or interfere in their concentration of their work.

Haven't you ever heard the saying in Auto Repair Shops:
_$60.00/hr. labor...$100.00/hr to watch....$150.00/ to answer your questions, while you watch._


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Here is my idea of unskilled workers:

1. Cutting wood with dull tools.
2. Drilling holes through brick that have hallow spaces in them to install
anchors instead of going through the mortor joints where the screw can 
grab much stronger.
3. Applying foam sealant around the gaps of windows and doors and not 
making sure the sealant covers all areas of the gap.
4. Doubling over a nail on the aluminum trim and leaving it that way instead
of removing and replacing it.

If I was a contractor and found my employees doing any of the above or more, they would be told to shape up or be fired.
But all of the above does not answer my basic question. I am interested in the wording of home improvement contracts. What is legal and what is not legal?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

In that case, you should talk to a local Pennysylvania LAWYER...


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It would be a good idea to speak to the man in charge and not the workers, unless they are doing stupid or dangerous things. In your list of grievances, some were arbitrary and some were common sense. 
The term itself, common sense ,is an oxymoronic one, as it seems, it isn't so common.
Ron


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

It may seem obvious, but the time to check on the wording of a contract is before you sign it.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

At the time of installation, I am not so sure there was any particular man in charge. Each seem to be busy at their own task. I bought my products from a window store and they hired the contractors for the installation. The window store is national and is well known; so I assumed I was getting skilled workers.
I had to remove the indoor trim around the bay window because it was not taking a stain well because of factory glase. Afterwhich I inspected the foam sealant in the gaps and I could see daylight in over 6 differant spots and there were other complaints.
I agree that complaints should go to the foremen but I found the mistakes a day or two later.
AtlanticWBConst,
Yes I copied that saying(60.00 to 150.00) from another forum and passed it on. I put it on this forum or another about 3 years ago. It works real well when one knows all hands are skilled. But the way things are now with some workers that are not as skilled as they should be, then one has to watch. It appears I might have to stay away from business's that do the hiring of sub contractors to do their installations and just stick with smaller contractors because all have more pride in their installations.


----------



## lwoodring (Feb 20, 2008)

did you ask if the contractor had full insurance se it in writing plus 'get half down on all jobs 'do to people can give bad checks and tie my money up for mo,iI have abook of alot of my referenceand jobs ihave done in hbg pa area you should look at that as much as a contract


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

lwoodring said:


> did you ask if the contractor had full insurance se it in writing plus iget half down on all jobs do to people can give bad checks and tie my money up for mo,


I am sure they had insurance or the company that hired them provided it. I hired the company, not the contractors. Its a big company that provided contractors with less then desirable skills. Speed in getting the job finished in one day was more important then checking their work before going to the next step.
If contractors are worried about getting stuck with bad checks, then can't they just call the bank and ask if sufficient funds are available to cover the check? They also can check the credit rating of their customers and judge whether or not to accept a check before buying the materials. 
This mistrust of customers and contractors works both ways. I got banned from the contractors forum because I made a big stink over down payments. Customers are getting tired of putting money up front only to have to persue the contractor to fix mistakes that should never happen. They are supposed to be professionals and install their products in a craftsmanship manner. The word craftsmanship is not found in contracts because its been replaced with workmanship. Workmanship to me means, they sweep up after their done.


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

So who was it, Window World, Home Depot, Lowes, Sears ?? Do tell, if it was any of those four or several others I failed to mention, I don't pity you at all.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

The products were a triple pane wood bay window covered with aluminum trim on the outside and front door ordered through a "Pella" window store. I don't buy junk. The store sends the order to the local distributor for "Pella" and they in turn supply the contractors.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

rjordan392 said:


> The products were a triple pane wood bay window covered with aluminum trim on the outside and front door ordered through a "Pella" window store. I don't buy junk. The store sends the order to the local distributor for "Pella" and they in turn supply the contractors.


Pella Installers (subcontractors) have to go through an interview, screening process, back ground check and also must be trained and certified for installations.

However, that doesn't mean the goofs that were sent to you by that subcontractor, that showed up on your job, were the same ones that were trained and screened.

What you need to do is contact that Pella distributor. They need to know if hacks are putting in their product, so that they can get rid of them.

I had a meeting with a local Pella distributer about 4 weeks ago. They are concerned about situations like this, and want to know.... (no, it wasn't about our work, the meeting was about whether we were interested in assigning one of our crews to install their products. I'm still thinking over the profitability level). They get alot of dirtbags and goofs that come in wanting to do installations for them. They do not like that, they want professional companies, to install their products, in a professional and proper way, .....while representing Pella's quality.


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

hmmm at least you can rest assured that you way over payed for a medium grade product.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

PKHI said:


> hmmm at least you can rest assured that you way over payed for a medium grade product.


Someone doesn't like Pellas...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

On a separate note;

PKHI, How would you rate window manufactures in terms of quality. 
Let's say, on a scale of 1 to 10, or 1 to 5, or whatever. 
Likes/dislikes/etc.

I'd like to hear your thoughts and opinions.

Thanks.


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

Come one, We go up against them all the time way way way overpriced for what you are getting. No one likes the pellas we have done, bulky, wierd wood grains, grills that rattle. 

I'm not defending Andersen either, I think they are junk too.

If you want a wood window, Hire an independent contractor to install Marvin, Eagle, etc. You will likely pay less, and have a much better window. 

I cant blame the installers for being hacks, not many decent guys want to put up with all the BS from the pella stores.


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm on my way out of the office Atlantic, I will give this some thought, and post something tonight. I cannot make one list, I will have to break it down between vinyl and wood, and cladding materials.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

PKHI said:


> Come one, We go up against them all the time way way way overpriced for what you are getting. No one likes the pellas we have done, bulky, wierd wood grains, grills that rattle.
> 
> I'm not defending Andersen either, I think they are junk too.
> 
> ...


That's it, that's all you got?!

Come on, I'd like to hear some more detailed information, specific points, etc.
I'm serious, I'd like to hear what you've got to say as a window and siding guy...Maybe some technical things.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

rjordan392 said:


> Hello,
> I been searching the net to no avail for information on what is legal and not legal in a home improvement contract in the state of Pennsylvania. Does anyone have knowledge of a site for this? My state's consumer protection was of no help.


PA does seem to want to keep this information secret
I've had no luck at the usual suspects for this information
I'll keep an eye out though


rjordan392 said:


> One of the things of interest to me is there a limit on a deposit that a contractor can legally ask for? I have seen recommendations of no more then 30% of the total costs of the job.


In the state I'm in now, it is limited to a 10% deposit
However, it is not illegal to ask for another 30%+ to begin work
"Begin work" can mean purchase materials, as that is work

On a job with a large material purchase, I wouldn't begin work w/o at least 30% up front



rjordan392 said:


> Some contracts are written to say that the homeowner cannot interfere with the workers. I did not like that at all but signed anyway because I thought I was hiring a contractor that uses skilled workers. I had to file a complaint on 3 of the four workers.


This, is a particularly good idea
I realize you are looking at it from the POV of a homeowner wanting to make sure the job is done correctly, but there are other issues
Aside from the obvious...and not so obvious, safety and contract issues, there is the fact that the workmen do not work for the homeowner
Any and all concerns should be brought to the attention of the job foreman, or owner, or the proper office personnel as directed by the contract, contractor, contractor rep, or by whatever policy the company uses

The homeowner does not sign the worker's check, and usually workers are given specific instructions NOT to take instructions from the H/O
You can't blame them...they do what the boss tells them

This is for a number of different reasons, one of which is
The specifics of the job are (should be) written into the contract
-or could be written up as standard practices
The job is bid and warrantied expecting certain steps to be taken
Adding or subtracting could affect time/price/quality, and warranty
On both the contractor and homeowner's "sides"

For example, there are homeowners that will, if allowed, tack on or allow the workers to skip procedures that have a detrimental affect on the quality of work, or add nothing but time and materials to the job with no benefit whatsoever...sometimes that have nothing to do with the contracted work whatsoever
Sometimes (often) they will even try and tack on entire small projects "as long as you are here"
Sometimes they will instruct the workers that it's "OK to skip that" when the warranty is based on the actual completion of the step

I realize your concern is that the quality of the workmanship is not up to snuff, but that should be taken up through the proper channels and not with the workers
The line is not there to protect shoddy contractors from H/O interference (though I concede that it happens), it there to protect the contractor from un-paid for add-ons, and to protect the homeowner in a safety, quality of the work, and in warranty situations

I do not allow my workers to take instructions on how to complete their work, or what work is to be completed when, from homeowners


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

PKHI said:


> I'm on my way out of the office Atlantic, I will give this some thought, and post something tonight. I cannot make one list, I will have to break it down between vinyl and wood, and cladding materials.


OK, thanks.
When you post, could you start a new thread, so that we don't continue to "hijack" (my fault) this one?


----------



## lwoodring (Feb 20, 2008)

i use a form that says my work stops at the first non payment an the customer pay all legal exepence drawn up by my lawyer i have won in 5 cases in 26 years customer pays all loss wages also


----------



## lwoodring (Feb 20, 2008)

*your money my time who wins*

i carry a book with all kinds of refernes that is the most important part of any job most people do not realize how much it cost to be a contractor we bid on jobs we use hours in bidding who pays for that some people get 5to 10 bids to save money which cost us to spend less time with our family witch causes divorses plus cost us wear and gass who paYS FOR THAT USE GOOD CONTRACTORS FOR BIDS t h ank you banks do not always tell you that a check is good from 26yrs of being in buisness as a contractor people can cancel a check whitch has no police involement but legal action from the contractor abad check can bring the police a cancel brings a lawyer


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

PKHI said:


> hmmm at least you can rest assured that you way over payed for a medium grade product.


Pella has a quality product. What you have to look out for is these mom & Pop operations that are local and not national. Most of them won't even display their products at the Home Improvement Shows because their products don't compete in quality construction and one can easily see it. They would be embarrassed to put theirs next to a quality product. I am not sure but I believe Home Depot sells Anderson and Lowe's sells Pella. Each store has a choice from a low to high end product from the manufacturers. You get what you pay for. In order for me to get triple pane windows, I had to order them through a Pella window store as the big box stores do not sell these in my area. As for paying too much; thats hard to say but I paid $600.00 a piece for some double hung designer series triple pane replacement windows (38" by 45" long) and I think the commission on each window was between $150.00 to $200.00. I installed these myself and let their installers do the bay and front door. The big box store price for a double pane designer series was $200.00 less. But I am satisfied I went with triple pane because it has made a differance in my heating and cooling costs.


----------



## lwoodring (Feb 20, 2008)

any one can write who cares who is a leader or follower just one life to live work together thanks


----------



## lwoodring (Feb 20, 2008)

think


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

lwoodring said:


> any one can write a check and cacel it thats legal but a bad check is a crime so asmart customer will give a good check then a cancelled check when they dont have the money then cry at the courts for mercy after 26 years of doing buisines the banks may say the check is good but later you find out its bad thats why there is so many fly by night people this is very hard on a marriage us small good contractors have no protection i would never tell some one to go in to it after 26 yrs of it tv shows make it look easly what a joke it is


Just wait for the check to clear. That solves it. If anything happens, then its the banks and the customers problem.


----------



## lwoodring (Feb 20, 2008)

as ahandy man for 26 yrs i have replaced widow replace ments with window re placements i thougth they were life warenty ilove it i get work I cant type but Ican save money Iam trying


----------



## lwoodring (Feb 20, 2008)

my bank has let me know in 3 days to clear some checks being I do small jobs that last about 3to 4days it a gamble thank goodness I put money back and could you image a customer that is good .you telling them you will be back in 3 days all we as contrators can do is trust our gut feeling and budget our money Iput myself on a salary and all the rest goes into the bank Live like your an employee give your self a boness at the end of the year never charge customer supplies l


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

lwoodring said:


> my bank has let me know in 3 days to clear some checks being i do small jobs that last about 3to 4days it a gamble thank goodness iput moey back and could you image acustomer that is good you telling themyouwillbe back in 3days ttrust is all we as contrators can do


With language skills like that, I would trust you with my life savings :thumbsup:


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

PKHI said:


> With language skills like that, I would trust you with my life savings :thumbsup:


It is hard thinking and typing at the same time.:whistling2:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

lwoodring said:


> i carry a book with all kinds of refernes that is the most important part of any job most people do not realize how much it cost to be a contractor we bid on jobs we use hours in bidding who pays for that some people get 5to 10 bids to save money which cost us to spend less time with our family witch causes divorses plus cost us wear and gass who paYS FOR THAT USE GOOD CONTRACTORS FOR BIDS t h ank you banks do not always tell you that a check is good from 26yrs of being in buisness as a contractor people can cancel a check whitch has no police involement but legal action from the contractor abad check can bring the police a cancel brings a lawyer


Are you one the Contractor Talk site too?
If you are, by any chance are you ihms683?

Regardless of the answer:

Thanks for being on this forum, we are happy to have you as a member.....but......

DUDE, you have GOT TO improve on your typing and your grammer. Please?
As stated over there: It's like fingernails on a chalkboard. inch:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

We ALL could stand to improve on our own typing and grammar skills. I regularly make grammer mistakes while posting on here.

If you are also on CT, per your reasons stated there,
I understand that this may not be easy for you.

Here's a few pointers:

Just take a second, and go thru and "proof-read" (check your grammar) prior to hitting your "post" button.

Capitalize where needed.
Put spaces where needed.
Separate your words.

If you need more tips, please feel free to PM me. I'd be more than happy to help you out.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Are you one the Contractor Talk site too?
> If you are, by any chance are you ihms683?
> 
> Regardless of the answer:
> ...


Thank you for making this point. There are a lot of people out there with experience and knowledge but are not able to translate that into clear text. Good advice will be much more accepted if it is written in clear, concise, and articulate sentences.


----------



## lwoodring (Feb 20, 2008)

re placement windows vynal windows are cheaply made =try to replace the glass it sucks- poorly made


----------



## lwoodring (Feb 20, 2008)

jerryh3 said:


> Thank you for making this point. There are a lot of people out there with experience and knowledge but are not able to translate that into clear text. Good advice will be much more accepted if it is written in clear, concise, and articulate sentences.


i am sorry i have never touched acomputor until2-20-08 thanks for being paient len


----------



## lwoodring (Feb 20, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> We ALL could stand to improve on our own typing and grammar skills. I regularly make grammer mistakes while posting on here.
> 
> If you are also on CT, per your reasons stated there,
> I understand that this may not be easy for you.
> ...


Thank you I will try even harder Len


----------



## lwoodring (Feb 20, 2008)

rjordan392 said:


> Just wait for the check to clear. That solves it. If anything happens, then its the banks and the customers problem.


Remember one thing if you have A Bad water leak do you want your basement to flood while i check to see if your check is good no ijust try to be a good man and trust you and fix the problem a person can void acheck 1min before my bank gets the imformation apparently you are a follower because in constrution field you think you have all the answers i listen to cotractors and home owners thats why i dont worry about who is aleader or follower treat people like you want to be treatedr stop look and listen and then you will be a better person thank you =education does not make a good person =just wiser sometimes arguments just causes problem the real winner is the one that does not argue back or degrades people


----------



## lwoodring (Feb 20, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Are you one the Contractor Talk site too?
> If you are, by any chance are you ihms683?
> 
> Regardless of the answer:
> ...


Yes I am trying to use this plastic board with letters on it i won-t let this beat me
thank for reading Len ihms


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

<Remember one thing if you have A Bad water leak do you want your basement to flood while i check to see if your check is good no ijust try to be a good man and trust you and fix the problem a person can void acheck 1min before my bank gets the imformation apparently you are a follower because in constrution field you think you have all the answers>

On the contrary, I acquired all the tools needed to do most of the jobs a good handyman needs to perform residential work. All the answers came with experience and I consider myself the best handyman around my area. I more then proved it by argueing with professional hvac tecnicians and window and door contractors and won both. Now my windows are sealed well and my hvac system is performing like the brochure states.

As for flooding basements, whats so hard about shutting down a valve, close to and behind the leak? Then discuss repairs and payment. If the homeowner does not want repairs done right away, then he owes you for the emergency call for service.

The signiture I use refers to people like myself who know better then to let contractors give me some bull about professionalism, when they themselves do something wrong or hire employee's who fail to install in a craftmanship manner.


----------



## lwoodring (Feb 20, 2008)

work is picking up


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

lwoodring said:


> work is picking up


Good to hear that!


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Jan 31, 2008)

rjordan392 said:


> I got banned from the contractors forum because I made a big stink over down payments.


Don't know if the OP is still reading this thread but the ACTUAL reason you got booted was because you're a fire extinguisher salesman, not a contractor. As that site is for CONTRACTORS only to discuss things amongst their fellow CONTRACTORS, you don't qualify for membership and your opinions were not welcome.

Just to set the record straight...

This, however, is the perfect forum for you. Good luck getting your question answered though...you need to talk to a lawyer in PA for the straight dope.

Mac


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

rjordan392 said:


> <Remember one thing if you have A Bad water leak do you want your basement to flood while i check to see if your check is good no ijust try to be a good man and trust you and fix the problem a person can void acheck 1min before my bank gets the imformation apparently you are a follower because in constrution field you think you have all the answers>
> 
> On the contrary, I acquired all the tools needed to do most of the jobs a good handyman needs to perform residential work. All the answers came with experience and I consider myself the best handyman around my area. I more then proved it by argueing with professional hvac tecnicians and window and door contractors and won both. Now my windows are sealed well and my hvac system is performing like the brochure states.
> 
> ...


Lots of anger ....... :whistling2:


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

<Lots of anger ....... >

And rightfully so. Next time I need a contractor, I'll have to do a better job weeding out the one's who think they are professional but in reality learned from others who make mistakes.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Feb 24, 2008)

rjordan392 said:


> <Lots of anger ....... >
> 
> And rightfully so. Next time I need a contractor, I'll have to do a better job weeding out the one's who think they are professional but in reality learned from others who make mistakes.


So if you are really that good, why aren't you just hiring a couple guys to do the work for you, and act as your own GC?

I owned (and recently sold) a VERY successful company that built our reputation on being the HIGH BIDDER, almost everytime. The reason we were able to do this, was largely thanks to all the guys that think all there is to being a contractor is getting a license, a pick-up truck, and a dog.

I agree with others that say you should get Pella involved in this. One of the reasons they cost so much, is they stand behind their product. I agree that the windows may not be the highest quality on the market, but like my business model, when you buy from them you are paying more, but getting service and follow-up and a company that actually does care about it's customers and it's own image. 

From this thread, it sounds like you are hard to please, which is not a negative thing, but it does mean you should also just NOT sign a contract that you are unhappy with and save yourself a lot of heartache after the sale. As a salesman yourself, you should understand this as well as anyone.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

<From this thread, it sounds like you are hard to please, which is not a negative thing, but it does mean you should also just NOT sign a contract that you are unhappy with and save yourself a lot of heartache after the sale>

In summary, what this thread is all about is:
1. Contracts written up to favor the company. 
2. Installers hired by the company not properly screened for quality installs.
3. When one hires companies like "Pella" and a Brand Named recognized installing dealer for a hvac system, then one should expect a quality and correct installation. In the first instance, I did not get a quality install on the bay window. What good is it to use foam insulation to block air infiltration, if the workers leaves air gaps. What good does it do to drill holes in brick with hollow spaces in it to place anchors. What good is it if outside caulking is not continous, leaving gaps where air can enter. In the second instance, it was not a correct installation. It took 2 AC seasons of complaining to the HVAC owner that the ac was not performing like the brochure stated. (it was a dehumidification problem). He was uncooperative and I had to contact the "Bryant" district install manager myself to get it resolved. The district manager and a techician from the installing company came and fixed it to my satisfaction finally. The fault was that a TXV should have been installed. I'll leave it to the techs on this forum as to speculation, why it was not installed originally. 

I don't believe I am hard to please. When one hires companies with a big name and/or factory approved installing dealers, then I expect to pay for what I get. But that's the problem, I did not get what I paid for.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Feb 24, 2008)

rjordan392;107971In summary said:


> Contracts should provide protection for both parties. If you feel that a contract does not have your best interest at hand, DON'T SIGN IT.
> 
> Like others have said, having a contract that says you agree not to interfere with the workers, hardly gives the company an unfair advantage.
> 
> ...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

rjordan392 said:


> ...I don't believe I am hard to please. When one hires companies with a big name and/or factory approved installing dealers, then I expect to pay for what I get. But that's the problem, I did not get what I paid for.


I am sorry that you have gone thru all this. But ranting on here endlessly, is not going to change matters. If you feel that you have received legitimate poorly installed goods, then document it all, and contact Pella.



rjordan392 said:


> ...The signiture I use refers to people like myself who know better then to let contractors give me some bull about professionalism, when they themselves do something wrong or hire employee's who fail to install in a craftmanship manner.


I understand your frustration, but please don't wage a smear compaign against all professional contractors because of your unfortunate experience. 
Remember, you didn't hire them. You hired a company that hired them.

That is hardly grounds to assault all professional contractors, and accuse them of being untrustworthy, unskilled, and unscrupulous. 

We did a multi-phase project for a home owner, with a lot of future work. He continually tried to get us to do free work, and seek to exploit our workers and skills. We finished up all the existing contracts and booked ourselves elsewhere. We saw it coming, and he ended up screwing us out of only $5K (instead of alot more). 
That was a horrible experience. Does that give me the grounds to feel that, now, every home owner is trying to exploit our workers and get free work from my company, and that I can't trust every home owner?


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

AtlanticWBConst,
I may have given you and others the impression that these two jobs were not resolved to my satisfaction, well almost. The bay window problems were resolved about 80% . More foam to fill in the gaps was added and the caulking was added where missed but the only economical or efficient way to address the anchors that were not installed properly, even though they appeared to be holding, was to cover up the scews which was a butcher job, and cover it with alumuinum trim. I agreed to this only because the other option was to take out the brick and replace it with new brick and then after the mortor cured, drill new holes for the anchors between the bricks. The anchors and screws are used for attaching two bottom supports. The cable system that came with the bay window would not work due to the thickness of the wall being less then desirable and the window does project quite a bit past the face of the brick. I told their inspector to go ahead with the repairs rather then let their contractors replace the bricks.
This problem was resolved in about a two week period. So I am thankful for that and hope the supports do not come loose in the future.

Now for the hvac problem, all the service technician did was check the operation of the compressor even though I explained that the thermostats commands were not being understood at the furnace controls. My home was not being dehumidified. There was nothing wrong with the compressor. He checked the pressure and all checked out ok. I paid for his service call and then took out the install manual and read a passage where it was mentioned that a txv needs to be installed depending on what type of evaporator was being installed. So when I confronted the owner of the business of my suspicions; he stated he could not do anything more for me. I asked him then, how do you explain the system not operating as stated on the factory brochure. He said, everything was installed according to factory recommendations. That's when I decided to notify the factory of the lack of cooperation of this dealer to troubleshoot the problem further then just checking the compressor. When I talked to the factory troubleshooter, he said he's sure he knows what is causing the lack of proper humidity removal and would come to my house with a technician and troubleshoot the problem. Sure enough, my suspicions were correct and the adding of a txv solved the problem. But two ac seasons went by before it was solved.

I don't call these problems a RANT. Its a warning to all homeowners to investigate further the skills of the contractors and find out the proper installation methods before work is started and watch while they work. 
In a lot of cases, getting these methods may be hard to acquire.


----------

